# Leaving Skis and Boards on the Ground - WTF



## dlague (Mar 11, 2014)

We were at Bolton Valley and there was a huge area where people just left their skis on the ground rather them putting them on the ski racks.  The next day they had to put a sign up and they had some one patrol the area.  This is not unique to BV it happens everywhere that I have been to.  This seems to be a growing trend.  Are people just lazy?  Is it me or do others feel the same or are you one of the trend setters.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 11, 2014)

It takes a lot more than this to upset me.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree its frustrating but sort of speaks to the lack of rack space at some mtns I guess. Hard to blame ppl when the racks are full. I can;t recall if racks were full at BV at the specific time you are referring to.
We saw the same thing at Smuggs on Sat


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2014)

I guess I'm lazy sometimes. I only do it if I'm running in for a quick bathroom break or maybe at a mid mountain lodge in the spring when it's dead (think Bullwinkle's at the Loaf). It does get ridiculous if too many people do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2014)

I've done it. Especially when I'm just running in to take a leak or something quick. I wouldn't leave them out like that for a full lunch hour.


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2014)

Slightly related but I took this picture at Wildcat 30 minutes ago. It's windy here but conditions are sweet. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 11, 2014)

Some ski areas have certain areas for allowing, or at least tolerating this, such as Loveland. I agree with Edd though, if it's not crowded and I'm running in real quick to use the restroom or something, I'll leave them on the ground out of the way


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

It is one of my pet peeves. My kids always try it and then say everyone else is doing it. I then get into my dad persona and say "I don't care what everyone else is doing. You are my kid and I bought those skis. Now pick them up!" Okay I am a grump.
My other pet peeve is people skiing with their jackets totally unzipped and flapping in the wind. I tell my kids to either ski with the jacket on and at least connected at the bottom or take the thing off.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2014)

Have not done it since having a pair of skis stolen...


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

To add to mine. I tend to walk right on the tops of others skis when they do this or kick them out of my way.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they should have the groomer come out and "freshen up the snow" in the area people just leave their skis. That should condition people not to do it again in the future.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 11, 2014)

I see a lot of "race kids" doing this, they own the mountain right?  Maybe they need a grump dad in the group to tell them to put the skis on a rack.  In my opinion it goes along with the entitled attitude you see with many privileged "race kids".  That attitude  is honestly one of the reasons we didn't push our kids towards a race team, that and I'd rather ski with them!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

I just start moving ski around on people.


----------



## Tin (Mar 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I just start moving ski around on people.




Mismatch them with others.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> Mismatch them with others.



What's even better is if you can find 2 people with the same type of ski but different length/mount.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2014)

Edd said:


> Slightly related but I took this picture at Wildcat 30 minutes ago. It's windy here but conditions are sweet.
> 
> View attachment 11705
> 
> ...



Technically on the rack!  BTW I will admit that I do leave my skis on the ground if there a boat load of others there on occasion.  Magic seems to have an organized approach to leaving the skis on the ground.  All lined up in rows and columns (almost line an in visible spreadsheet).


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> It is one of my pet peeves. My kids always try it and then say everyone else is doing it. I then get into my dad persona and say "I don't care what everyone else is doing. You are my kid and I bought those skis. Now pick them up!" Okay I am a grump.
> My other pet peeve is people skiing with their jackets totally unzipped and flapping in the wind. I tell my kids to either ski with the jacket on and at least connected at the bottom or take the thing off.



Yup I get that!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2014)

Sometimes it is a necessity at the summit when the wind is blowing!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> Technically on the rack!  BTW I will admit that I do leave my skis on the ground if there a boat load of others there on occasion.  Magic seems to have an organized approach to leaving the skis on the ground.  All lined up in rows and columns (almost line an in visible spreadsheet).



I understand why people leave their skis up by the Black Chair. But Magic went and move 2 full racks up there for people yet people still leave their skis laying around. I always get a good chuckle when I see a little kid come barreling through and right over the top of the group of skis. That's exactly what they deserve


----------



## skifree (Mar 11, 2014)

why does this bother people? I can see if racks have room but when they are full what else is the option?


----------



## KD7000 (Mar 11, 2014)

Last year at Magic, there was a huge collection of equipment lying on the ground outside the lodge.  I watched a couple of snowboards get flipped over by the wind and slide down onto the gravel road.

Dunno why people do this. There was plenty of room on the racks, near the porch, or against the building.



skifree said:


> why does this bother people? I can see if racks have room but when they are full what else is the option?


Because sometimes you're nearly wading through equipment to get into a lodge. It doesn't really anger me, it just seems like poor etiquette and rather sloppy.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

skifree said:


> why does this bother people? I can see if racks have room but when they are full what else is the option?



To me it's just an annoyance to have to walk around a big sea of skis but it is a safety hazard for beginners and anyone else for that matter. If there is no room on the rack I'll give everyone a pass no problem but rarely ever is that the case.


----------



## Twism86 (Mar 11, 2014)

Spend more time skiing! 

If someone wants to treat their equipment poorly that is their decision. Not surprising, most people are inconsiderate pricks anyway.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I see a lot of "race kids" doing this, they own the mountain right?  Maybe they need a grump dad in the group to tell them to put the skis on a rack.  In my opinion it goes along with the entitled attitude you see with many privileged "race kids".  That attitude  is honestly one of the reasons we didn't push our kids towards a race team, that and I'd rather ski with them!



+1k


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2014)

Totally a pet peeve of mine too.  I just ski over them all on my way to the rack.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Totally a pet peeve of mine too.  I just ski over them all on my way to the rack.



I don't do that because it may f' up the bottom of my skis. That is why I step on them and kick them while walking through them like they weren't even there.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> That is why I step on them and kick them while walking through them like they weren't even there.



Of course.  That's just a given.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I don't do that because it may f' up the bottom of my skis. That is why I step on them and kick them while walking through them like they weren't even there.



Nice. Ski boots can inflict much more damage.


----------



## amf (Mar 11, 2014)

Its the norm at Loveland. Literally a sea of skis on the way into the lodge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I see a lot of "race kids" doing this, they own the mountain right?  Maybe they need a grump dad in the group to tell them to put the skis on a rack.  In my opinion it goes along with the entitled attitude you see with many privileged "race kids".  That attitude  is honestly one of the reasons we didn't push our kids towards a race team, that and I'd rather ski with them!



+ 1.  Ironically, racers in my experience are the worst offenders.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1.  Ironically, racers in my experience are the worst offenders.



How is it ironic?


----------



## skifree (Mar 11, 2014)

I blame the snowboarders. they take up too much rack room


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 11, 2014)

amf said:


> Its the norm at Loveland. Literally a sea of skis on the way into the lodge.



It's the same at Mt Ellen around lunchtime on the weekends.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I don't do that because it may f' up the bottom of my skis. That is why I step on them and kick them while walking through them like they weren't even there.



That seems like a waste of time to me.  What's the point of doing that ?


----------



## KevinF (Mar 11, 2014)

Those of you who are upset at people who leave their skis on the ground should stay away from Stowe...  The area around the Octagon (top of the Fourrunner quad) is usually covered in people leaving their skis on the ground.  Midway lodge (base of the gondola) -- same thing.

I fail to see what the big deal is.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> How is it ironic?



Because they spend tons of money on skis and time and money on tuning said skis for races.  You would not expect them to just throw their gear on the ground like that.  Mid-Burke lodge was always trashed inside as well by the same folks.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> That seems like a waste of time to me.  What's the point of doing that ?



If they are in my way I don't go out of my to get around them so no waste of time. As I said I act like they are part of the snow and go where I need to go.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2014)

I think in areas where there is plenty of room - no biggie!  But some days at many resorts much of the area in front of a lodge gets covered and you end up stepping over gear just to get in the building.  Worst part about it - some yahoo will trip get hurt and sue the resort!

To someone's point - if the ski area does not provide sufficient rack space then it is bound to happen!  I can not say that i noticed it that much like five years ago and not it is becoming common place. 

At Bolton I saw some ski patrol putting skis on racks and my wife and I were waiting for others to ski down and these two girls came out of the lodge and thought someone stole their gear.  It was actually pretty entertaining until my wife let them know!


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Because they spend tons of money on skis and time and money on tuning said skis for races.  You would not expect them to just throw their gear on the ground like that.  Mid-Burke lodge was always trashed inside as well by the same folks.



Go to Suicide Six on a Saturday - that placed gets destroyed and they don't care about other peoples stuff.  We had our bags hanging and later went back in for a snack and our bags were on the floor.

However the skis on the ground issue was in check all were using racks!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 11, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Because they spend tons of money on skis and time and money on tuning said skis for races.  You would not expect them to just throw their gear on the ground like that.  Mid-Burke lodge was always trashed inside as well by the same folks.


Mid-Burke was a maze of skis on the ground this past weekend with the J-(whatever) races going on. It made the traverse around the end of the lodge painful if coming from the East Bowl side.


----------



## wakenbacon (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> To add to mine. I tend to walk right on the tops of others skis when they do this or kick them out of my way.



Me too. The racks are usually not full either, thats what really pisses me off.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't like the skis on the ground either but IMO walking/skiing over or kicking out of the way is a pretty poor response.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 11, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I don't like the skis on the ground either but IMO walking/skiing over or kicking out of the way is a pretty poor response.



Yeah.  Never realized there were so many angry, passive-aggressive types on the slopes.  I wondering if they're also out in the parking lots keying cars that park to close to them.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 11, 2014)

This should totally not be a big deal... I do it sometimes, particularly when the racks are crowded. And I'd probablly punch someone if I saw them deliberately stepping on or kicking my skis.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I don't like the skis on the ground either but IMO walking/skiing over or kicking out of the way is a pretty poor response.



All of this stuff only happens in my head. I could never do any of it in reality lol


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2014)

boston_e said:


> This should totally not be a big deal... I do it sometimes, particularly when the racks are crowded. And I'd probablly punch someone if I saw them deliberately stepping on or kicking my skis.



What if you saw someone tripping over your skis that you were too important to put out of the way? Would you punch them after they fell or wait for them to get up?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Mid-Burke was a maze of skis on the ground this past weekend with the J-(whatever) races going on. It made the traverse around the end of the lodge painful if coming from the East Bowl side.



They actually switched the terminology prior to the '12-'13 season.  It's no longer J1-6 it's now just like youth soccer terminology with U10, U12, U14, etc for age group classification.

Some racers, and especially at some mountains are big offenders of lack of racking for sure!  And I do know that some mountains constantly have their coaches reiterate to the kids to use the racks at all times, especially when racing at other mountains, other mountain programs apparently don't stress basic "resort" etiquette to their athletes which is too bad.

The reality is there, and this applies to not just racers kids, are a whole crap load of folks who are a bit clueless, a bit entitled and a bit of just plain and simple an a-hole who just don't get it!   Kind of like the folks who live park in a fire lane infront of a convenience store when there's an open parking space 10 feet away!!!  :uzi:


----------



## boston_e (Mar 11, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> What if you saw someone tripping over your skis that you were too important to put out of the way? Would you punch them after they fell or wait for them to get up?



On the gound does not equal in the way.

There is on the ground and in the way, and on the ground and out of the way.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2014)

boston_e said:


> On the gound does not equal in the way.
> 
> There is on the ground and in the way, and on the ground and out of the way.



Yeah, you may be missing the point of the thread then.  I'm pretty sure nobody cares if skis are out of the way.  Not to speak for the OP but I think his issue (and definitely mine) is that you basically can't even walk into a lodge anymore without having to walk around, over, or on a bunch of skis that people felt they were entitled to just step out of and walk away.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Some racers, and especially at some mountains are big offenders of lack of racking for sure!  And I do know that some mountains constantly have their coaches reiterate to the kids to use the racks at all times, especially when racing at other mountains, other mountain programs apparently don't stress basic "resort" etiquette to their athletes which is too bad.
> 
> The reality is there, and this applies to not just racers kids, are a whole crap load of folks who are a bit clueless, a bit entitled and a bit of just plain and simple an a-hole who just don't get it!   Kind of like the folks who live park in a fire lane infront of a convenience store when there's an open parking space 10 feet away!!!  :uzi:



I hated it when GMVS was hosting a race at Ellen because we'd have big problems with racking and people throwing junk every which way.  I just don't get it.  

And FWIW I do rack or park my skis out of the way on the ground.


----------



## octopus (Mar 11, 2014)

skifree said:


> I blame the snowboarders. they take up too much rack room



i don't know how many times i've put my board on a "ski rack" ,because thats all that was available ,and come back to find my board has fallen down because the rack was designed 50 yrs ago for skis.so maybe thats why snowboards are not on racks


----------



## Robbski (Mar 11, 2014)

I guess I have had to ski more on the weekend at crowded resorts this year but I've really notice skis littering the base area at mountains.  People just want to leave their expensive gear lying around like all the other cool kids. I have no problem with that.  What I have a problem with is the fact that i have to dodge hundreds of pairs of skis dropped at random  to go in and take a leak.  (Sunday River Base North Peak lodge a nightmare on its own on a Saturday) Seriously the lazy and inconsiderate taking advantage again.  But if the the resort doesn't care if the place looks like a dump and is unsafe for pedestrians then this is the new reality.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 11, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Yeah.  Never realized there were so many angry, passive-aggressive types on the slopes.  I wondering if they're also out in the parking lots keying cars that park to close to them.



There is really no need for keys when you have perfectly good skis and poles in your hands.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

Jersey Skier said:


> There is really no need for keys when you have perfectly good skis and poles in your hands.



Spoken like a true New Jersian!


----------



## boston_e (Mar 11, 2014)

Honestly I think you people are just searching for something to bitch about. You need to take a deep breath and enjoy the day and not be so angry.

I've skied at as many areas as all of us and I can't say that I've seen skis on the ground that area actually in the way of getting into the lodge…. unless of course you are truly so important that you can't be bothered to step around the garden of skis that always radiuses out from around the too crowded ski racks.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, you may be missing the point of the thread then.  I'm pretty sure nobody cares if skis are out of the way.  Not to speak for the OP but I think his issue (and definitely mine) is that you basically can't even walk into a lodge anymore without having to walk around, over, or on a bunch of skis that people felt they were entitled to just step out of and walk away.



Exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Yeah.  Never realized there were so many angry, passive-aggressive types on the slopes.  I wondering if they're also out in the parking lots keying cars that park to close to them.



Not passive- aggressive actually aggressive


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Not passive- aggressive actually aggressive



If you're doing it while the owner is present, yeah.  If you're only doing it when they aren't around, a bit less so.


----------



## Bojangles (Mar 11, 2014)

We call that the Maine parking lot.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 11, 2014)

I do it when its at a mid mountain or summit lodge, never at a base area.  I figure no one will steal my skis if they have to ski down on them hoping that the bindings fit their boots.  In fact I left my skis like this this weekend when I had lunch at Camp III at Loon.


----------



## Boardguy (Mar 11, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I see a lot of "race kids" doing this, they own the mountain right?  Maybe they need a grump dad in the group to tell them to put the skis on a rack.  In my opinion it goes along with the entitled attitude you see with many privileged "race kids".  That attitude  is honestly one of the reasons we didn't push our kids towards a race team, that and I'd rather ski with them!



Yeah they do this Burke and it drives me crazy. They block the traverse area from the lower dipper/East Bowl across the front of the lodge going to the new lift with their skis. They are also the ones that get up to the chair and wait for their friends letting empty chairs go by and are always pushing by you in the lift line. No lines for them. The groups have "adult supervision" but they don't seem to impart any knowledge to their young charges. I like the above idea of a noon groom over their skis. Granted they could use some more racks at mid Burke but I doubt they would use them anyway.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

boston_e said:


> This should totally not be a big deal... I do it sometimes, particularly when the racks are crowded. And I'd probablly punch someone if I saw them deliberately stepping on or kicking my skis.



And I would sue your ass


----------



## Bojangles (Mar 11, 2014)

Edd said:


> I guess I'm lazy sometimes. I only do it if I'm running in for a quick bathroom break or maybe at a mid mountain lodge in the spring when it's dead (think Bullwinkle's at the Loaf). It does get ridiculous if too many people do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Taken Saturday outside Bullwinkle's at the Loaf.  I agree it is completely lazy but if there is the space... What a luxury!  Rather than wrestling to disengage your set from the melee. That is why I took the pic, I was so shocked.  You Americans should be proud you have the space to indulge in this bit of convenience.  The mores of other hills won't tolerate this behaviour so don't fear for the future of the sport.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 11, 2014)

Bojangles said:


> Taken Saturday outside Bullwinkle's at the Loaf.  I agree it is completely lazy but if there is the space... What a luxury!  Rather than wrestling to disengage your set from the melee. That is why I took the pic, I was so shocked.  You Americans should be proud you have the space to indulge in this bit of convenience.  The mores of other hills won't tolerate this behaviour so don't fear for the future of the sport.



Huh?


----------



## Bojangles (Mar 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Huh?



 Sorry. Try to attach Louvre again.


----------



## Bojangles (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry  could attach pic so changed my profile image your instead.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> And I would sue your ass



Typical response of a self important snob.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

bojangles said:


> taken saturday outside bullwinkle's at the loaf.  I agree it is completely lazy but if there is the space... What a luxury!  Rather than wrestling to disengage your set from the melee. That is why i took the pic, i was so shocked.  You americans should be proud you have the space to indulge in this bit of convenience.  The mores of other hills won't tolerate this behaviour so don't fear for the future of the sport.



u-s-a! U-s-a!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 11, 2014)

:flag::flag::flag::flag:


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 11, 2014)

I've seen this sooo many times at Bullwinkle's (on mountain restaurant at Sugarloaf). There is plenty of space on the rack, yet, lazy, thoughtless people will just leave their skis on the ground, making it more difficult for others to access the entrance. Yeah, I "moved" a few skis out of my way with my feet over there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2014)

The on the ground thing doesnt bother me by the racks.  Saturday at Sugarbush, however, people left skis in front of the map at the top of the lift outside the cafe/lodge, so you couldnt get within 10 feet of the map while on skis to look at the trails = really annoying.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2014)

The one rack pet peeve I do have, however, is when non skikey users leave their  skis on the skikey racks rather than on the non skikey racks that are just 5 or 6 feet from there.  In that situation, I have no remorse moving their skis  a few feet away so I can lock my skis.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The one rack pet peeve I do have, however, is when non skikey users leave their  skis on the skikey racks rather than on the non skikey racks that are just 5 or 6 feet from there.  In that situation, I have no remorse moving their skis  a few feet away so I can lock my skis.



I didn't even know anyone used those or what the official name of that product was called


----------



## snoseek (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, you guys upset easily


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 12, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The one rack pet peeve I do have, however, is when non skikey users leave their  skis on the skikey racks rather than on the non skikey racks that are just 5 or 6 feet from there.  In that situation, I have no remorse moving their skis  a few feet away so I can lock my skis.



I have only seen one person use one of those, ever.   I don't think the majority of skiers have any clue that those locks exist. Ski racks on the other hand are pretty obvious.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2014)

boston_e said:


> Typical response of a self important snob.



Typical of a lowlife lazy bastard who is so self important he thinks the world is his ski rack and who would rather deal with things with his fists


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

What the hell?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What the hell?



I'm setting the Over/Under at 61 years old. 

 Place your bets.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> who would rather deal with things with his fists



only when I see some a$$hole deliberately vandalizing somebody elses private property.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

This thread has legs!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> This thread has legs!



This thread is so good it actually has it's own spin off!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2014)

boston_e said:


> only when I see some a$$hole deliberately vandalizing somebody elses private property.



Obviously these people don't care enough about there own stuff to pick it up. If they left there skis in the middle of the road I might run them over as well. I don't go out of my way to walk through the skis but sometimes you have no choice. 

It comes down to PICK UP YOUR SHIT!


----------



## boston_e (Mar 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> This thread is so good it actually has it's own spin off!



That might be a first!

Smelly - I hope you know I'm only joking around... but that being said, as someone else mentioned, it is really poor form if you actually go out of your way to step on someones skis just because you don't like where they left them.

Reality is that in most places when it is busy there is just not enough rack space, and that is when the ski garden begins to grow around the rack area... kind of is what it is and shouldn't be a big deal


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Obviously these people don't care enough about there own stuff to pick it up. If they left there skis in the middle of the road I might run them over as well. I don't go out of my way to walk through the skis but sometimes you have no choice.
> 
> It comes down to PICK UP YOUR SHIT!



Sounds like someone recently slipped on one of the kids skateboards in the driveway!


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 12, 2014)

It's better than those people that walked into the line and then drop their skis or board to click in. That bugs the shit out of me.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 12, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> It's better than those people that walked into the line and then drop their skis or board to click in. That bugs the shit out of me.



Are they cutting the line?  Causing empty chairs to go by?  If they get at the end of the line, then click in, and don't hold up the line then why would this be an issue?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

You guys need to get out and ski.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 12, 2014)

boston_e said:


> Are they cutting the line?  Causing empty chairs to go by?  If they get at the end of the line, then click in, and don't hold up the line then why would this be an issue?



If that's the case its not really a problem, just annoying to me. But more often than not they are holding up the line.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sounds like someone recently slipped on one of the kids skateboards in the driveway!




:grin:


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 12, 2014)

How does something like this even happen??


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys need to get out and ski.



No argument here.  I've been on a drought for the past 3 weeks and it has definitely made me grumpy.  After the powder days, the freeze/thaw/freeze stuff just didn't appeal to me.  I'm so happy to be getting back out tomorrow.

I don't really care if people leave ski's on the ground as long as they're out of the way.  If you leave them in the middle of a traffic area, don't get mad at me when I step on them.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

My one exception is on powder days. Feel free to leave them strewn in front of the lodge all day for all I care. As long as they are not on your feet tracking out the goods then I'm happy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 12, 2014)

Merging this.


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2014)

Here is an example of poor usage of space!  Could easily ski to the fence and lean skis against it.  Choice, ski between then or over them?


I kind of understand when the racks are like this.  Do not want to scratch the top sheets (I could care less)


This is now typical at lunch time


----------



## Rambo (Mar 12, 2014)

It appears as though very few people bother to lock their skis up. Doesn't take a thief but a second to grab a pair of skis and disappear.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> *I didn't even know anyone used those* or what the official name of that product was called





Jersey Skier said:


> *I have only seen one person use one of those, ever.   I don't think the majority of skiers have any clue that those locks exist. *



I can confirm you two could be more observant.  Go by those racks at lunch, and you'll definitely see them in use.

FYI, it's a fantastic invention, and way easier and lighter than having to carry around a cable lock as I did in the pre Skikeydays.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> *This thread is so good it actually has it's own spin off!*



Yeah, but unfortunately the spinoff was like _After M*A*S*H*_


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2014)

Rambo said:


> It appears as though very few people bother to lock their skis up. Doesn't take a thief but a second to grab a pair of skis and disappear.



Boards are stolen more often at my local hill. Never even heard of skis being stolen there but 1 or 2 boards a weekend are. Another advantage of having tele's - no one wants those anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 12, 2014)

Rambo said:


> It appears as though very few people bother to lock their skis up. Doesn't take a thief but a second to grab a pair of skis and disappear.



I use my lock from time-to-time.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 12, 2014)

dlague said:


> Here is an example of poor usage of space! Could easily ski to the fence and lean skis against it. Choice, ski between then or over them?
> View attachment 11740



Although against the fence there is no "divider" to keep the skis from all toppling over like dominos.



dlague said:


> I kind of understand when the racks are like this. Do not want to scratch the top sheets (I could care less)
> View attachment 11742



Which is pretty much how every rack area looks on a weekend around lunchtime.  Maybe the root of this "problem" (if it is a problem) is the ski areas not offering enough rack space?


----------



## boston_e (Mar 12, 2014)

Rambo said:


> It appears as though very few people bother to lock their skis up. Doesn't take a thief but a second to grab a pair of skis and disappear.



If I have a brand new pair I lock them up.  I'd guess skis diminish in value pretty quickly.  Not much aftermarket value for even 2 or 3 year old skis... let alone 5+  year old skis.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

boston_e said:


> *If I have a brand new pair I lock them up.*  I'd guess skis diminish in value pretty quickly. * Not much aftermarket value for even 2 or 3 year old skis... let alone 5+  year old skis*.



The average low-life that makes a habit out of stealing skis could not tell the difference.

Hell, I'm a skier and I probably (often) couldn't tell the difference, it's not like I memorize top-sheet graphics by year etc....


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I didn't even know anyone used those or what the official name of that product was called





Rambo said:


> It appears as though very few people bother to lock their skis up. Doesn't take a thief but a second to grab a pair of skis and disappear.



I think there are many who know about this type pf lock but I for one do not bother to lock up skis since i have never had any stolen.  I am pretty sure there are many in the same line of thought.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2014)

boston_e said:


> Maybe the root of this "problem" (if it is a problem) is the ski areas not offering enough rack space?



So you figure that these poor folks took their skis off, picked them, carried them to the rack, couldn't find any space, were forced to walk back out onto the snow, place their skis next to each other on the ground, stick their poles in, then walk back to the lodge?  I guess they aren't so lazy and self-important after all.


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> So you figure that these poor folks took their skis off, picked them, carried them to the rack, couldn't find any space, were forced to walk back out onto the snow, place their skis next to each other on the ground, stick their poles in, then walk back to the lodge?  I guess they aren't so lazy and self-important after all.



:beer::beer:


----------



## Twism86 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 12, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can confirm you two could be more observant.  Go by those racks at lunch, and you'll definitely see them in use.



Nah, I only ski midweeks. I see very few people locking their skis at all. Same with Plattekill on weekends. I'm one of the few I ever see with any lock.  Blue has a free ski check that gets a lo of use, yet people still leave their skis laying on the snow.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 12, 2014)

This thread needs to die


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This thread needs to die



Maybe Boston-e can punch it.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This thread needs to die



Yeah, the number of posts and emotion to the level of importance ratio is out of balance. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## boston_e (Mar 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Maybe Boston-e can punch it.



I'd be happy to!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 1, 2014)

Still think leaving skis on the ground is due to the racks being full?


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 1, 2014)

I left my skis on the ground last weekend at Jay.  At the Stateside lodge, there is a big hill going up to the Bonnie lift.  Rather than putting my skis on the rack and then having to carry them up the hill, I just left them at the top, with many other skis, and walked down.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Still think leaving skis on the ground is due to the racks being full?
> 
> View attachment 12154



Wow Sunday looked pretty Busy !


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, that was at about 2pm!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 1, 2014)

Where is that? If it's that vacant  then I don't think you'll be disturbing any "traffic" that's trying to get through while you take a leak


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Wow Sunday looked pretty Busy !




Rack was too full?  Or they were too full and these are just the gear for those who are still in the bar after last chair!

Burke was ridiculous at Mid Burke Lodge - racers had their gear spread out such that you HAD to ski/skate around it to get to the lift coming from East Bowl side.  Without skis on the ground no skating would be required.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2014)

I just take my skis into the lodge with me while i brown bag it in the cafeteria or bar.  F&*k those stupid rules about not bringing them in with me.  I'm not letting some punk snowboarder steal my skis.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 1, 2014)

2knees said:


> I just take my skis into the lodge with me while i brown bag it in the cafeteria or bar.  F&*k those stupid rules about not bringing them in with me.  I'm not letting some punk snowboarder steal my skis.



This is a prudent idea.  Furthermore, you should bring them up to the bar when you ask the bartender if you can borrow the bottle opener to use on the six pack you brought from home.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I usually leave my ski's leaning against the window that say's "DO NOT LEAN SKI'S AGAINST WINDOW".

Never had a problem finding a spot.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I usually leave my ski's leaning against the window that say's "DO NOT LEAN SKI'S AGAINST WINDOW".
> 
> Never had a problem finding a spot.



Well how else would you be able to keep an eye on them.......makes perfect sense to me


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't take them off. I'll just walk around the lodge with them on. Makes going down stairs a lot easier.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The one rack pet peeve I do have, however, is when non skikey users leave their  skis on the skikey racks rather than on the non skikey racks that are just 5 or 6 feet from there.  In that situation, I have no remorse moving their skis  a few feet away so I can lock my skis.



I like to lock my skis in the skikey rack with my cable lock.  Seriously though the skikey racks are almost always empty anyway.


----------



## Boardguy (Apr 1, 2014)

dlague;835692
Burke was ridiculous at Mid Burke Lodge - racers had their gear spread out such that you HAD to ski/skate around it to get to the lift coming from East Bowl side.  Without skis on the ground no skating would be required.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> And as an added bonus when the racers are there you get that incredibly attractive locker room smell in the cafeteria at mid Burke. Really nice.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 1, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't take them off. I'll just walk around the lodge with them on. Makes going down stairs a lot easier.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2014)

Boardguy said:


> And as an added bonus when the racers are there you get that incredibly attractive locker room smell in the cafeteria at mid Burke. Really nice.



That is true!  And shit was everywhere and the unfortunate experience of teenagers walking around in their boxer breifs - did not need to see that!


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 2, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I like to lock my skis in the skikey rack with my cable lock.  Seriously though the skikey racks are almost always empty anyway.



What am I missing here... what difference does it make what kind of lock is used? I agree if you're not locking your skis at all, there is no reason to use the locking rack.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 3, 2014)

57stevey said:


> What am I missing here... what difference does it make what kind of lock is used? I agree if you're not locking your skis at all, there is no reason to use the locking rack.



Haven't seen a locking rack in years. They must only need them in NH.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Haven't seen a locking rack in years. They must only need them in NH.


Usually hear more about thefts in So VT. Wasn't there some guy a few years ago driving a Mercedes who got caught at Stratton stealing a boat load?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *Haven't seen a locking rack in years. *They must only need them in NH.



I think he means Skikey racks.   I'm not sure what a "locking rack" would be otherwise?


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think he means Skikey racks.   I'm not sure what a "locking rack" would be otherwise?






Whatever these are called, that's what I mean.


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> View attachment 12174



That sign is effective  "Please leave Skis & poles down stairs and to your left in the ski racks".  That is like the the people who do not want to get their skis stolen and bring them in and walk past the "No skis inside" sign!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 3, 2014)

dlague said:


> That sign is effective  "Please leave Skis & poles down stairs and to your left in the ski racks".  That is like the the people who do not want to get their skis stolen and bring them in and walk past the "No skis inside" sign!



For the record I have to admit....  I am griping about where people leave their skis, while one of the boards in that picture is mine.


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2014)

I left mine on the ground at Saddleback recently for a quick bathroom break and someone put them on the rack for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2014)

57stevey said:


> *Whatever these are called, that's what I mean*.



Oh, so you mean the rack in the picture that says, "SKI KEY" on it?


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Oh, so you mean the rack in the picture that says, "SKI KEY" on it?



Yep. It says "lockable ski and snowboard rack" too. 

I don't *think* it says "ski key users only" or "no cable locks" but I can't be positive. I will look at the next one I see and report back.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 4, 2014)

How is this going to 14 pages?


 With skis on the ground, I ususally just size up a ski with the bindings set to near the same size as my boots and take them for a spin; it's like a never ending demo day. :-D


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The one rack pet peeve I do have, however, is when non skikey users leave their  skis on the skikey racks rather than on the non skikey racks that are just 5 or 6 feet from there.  In that situation, I have no remorse moving their skis  a few feet away so I can lock my skis.



I took a little time to study up on the Skikeys and find myself agreeing with you. I tend to view everything through the lens of someone who almost never skis when there is a crowd anyway, but given a busy day I can see how this would be frustrating. So I stand corrected.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Usually hear more about thefts in So VT. Wasn't there some guy a few years ago driving a Mercedes who got caught at Stratton stealing a boat load?



Yup.

http://www.reformer.com/localnews/ci_19613099


----------

